# aps or 4/3?



## Chine (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi all

I'm going to sell my canon 1100d and my tamron 17-50 to buy a mirrorless, because I would a machine that I can always get with me. 

Said this, I'm evaluating three possibility: Sony a6000, Olympus om-d e-m10 and Panasonic lumix gx7.

I'll use it for street ph, reportage and landscape (especially urban and industrial landscape).  I'm also interesting in video quality.

Somebody through you could tell me his experience with these cameras?


----------



## jaomul (Jun 29, 2015)

If you want smaller, the m43 options are more compact wit a great collection of lens options. I like the Olympus cameras but don't do video, and believe Panasonic is way ahead with video options and better codecs etc.

There is a street photo club near where I live, the guy who started it swears by his gx7


----------



## Chine (Jun 29, 2015)

jaomul said:


> If you want smaller, the m43 options are more compact wit a great collection of lens options. I like the Olympus cameras but don't do video, and believe Panasonic is way ahead with video options and better codecs etc.
> 
> There is a street photo club near where I live, the guy who started it swears by his gx7



so,  is Panasonic better than Olympus to make video?


----------



## jaomul (Jun 29, 2015)

Panasonic cameras are generally better than Olympus on video side of things


----------



## Chine (Jun 29, 2015)

ok, thank you


----------



## jaomul (Jun 29, 2015)

Sony a6000 vs Panasonic GX7 vs Olympus OM-D E-M10 CSC Comparison


----------



## Chine (Jun 29, 2015)

very useful


----------



## Bebulamar (Jul 3, 2015)

For me if a camera isn't fit in my pocket it's not small. Carrying something like an Olympus OMD-EM-10 is about the same as carrying a Canon 1Dx or Nikon D4s to me.


----------



## Chine (Jul 3, 2015)

Bebulamar said:


> For me if a camera isn't fit in my pocket it's not small. Carrying something like an Olympus OMD-EM-10 is about the same as carrying a Canon 1Dx or Nikon D4s to me.



Not just the same in my opinion, depends of the lens you use


----------



## Ido (Jul 6, 2015)

Bebulamar said:


> For me if a camera isn't fit in my pocket it's not small. Carrying something like an Olympus OMD-EM-10 is about the same as carrying a Canon 1Dx or Nikon D4s to me.


I both agree and disagree.
Agree, because indeed carrying one of these mirrorless cameras is not really _that_ easy. It usually requires a bag, at least if one wants to carry more than one lens. Even with just one lens, it won't fit in a pocket, so one still needs to carry it externally somehow, e.g. with a wrist strap. I find that it gets in the way too much. Sometimes I just take my Olympus OM-D E-M5 with a prime lens on a BlackRapid sling strap, which is nice but still not as easy as a pocketable camera.
Disagree, because weight is a big factor for many, myself included. My entire kit probably weighs not much more than a Canon EOS-1D X or Nikon D4s alone.

For the OP: I have to agree with Bebulamar about your situation. I'm not sure any of these cameras will ever be small enough to be carried and taken everywhere at all times. Consider a Sony RX100-series camera for that. (Latest version is the RX100 IV, but the other three are very good as well.)


----------



## Chine (Jul 6, 2015)

Ido said:


> Bebulamar said:
> 
> 
> > For me if a camera isn't fit in my pocket it's not small. Carrying something like an Olympus OMD-EM-10 is about the same as carrying a Canon 1Dx or Nikon D4s to me.
> ...



I considered in the past a high level compact camera, I bought a Panasonic lf1 and I give back it immediately. It was very smart, like smartphone I could put it in my pocket, but It was limited in its function. Now, I want  a middle level camera, with the possibility to enlarge the lens park. Infact I chose sony a6000. Maybe in the future I'll buy a super compact camera, but is not for me now.

Thank you all for the advices.


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 17, 2015)

Bebulamar said:


> For me if a camera isn't fit in my pocket it's not small. Carrying something like an Olympus OMD-EM-10 is about the same as carrying a Canon 1Dx or Nikon D4s to me.



yes, go small --  it's not "pocket size" unless it fits in your *shirt* pocket

c w Flickr - Photo Sharing


----------



## KmH (Jul 18, 2015)

APS-C image sensor- 1.5x or 1.6x crop factor. 3:2 aspect ratio, rectangular image.
4/3 image sensor- smaller than APS-C, so it has a 2x crop factor, and a 4:3 aspect ratio, almost square image.


----------

